

Impressionist: A visual tool to create Impress.js presentations  - TjWallas
http://www.hsivaram.com/impressionist/alpha3/

======
lachyg
Not nearly as impressive, but some of the students out of DevBootcamp built
<http://impressi.me/>!

------
qwerty69
A few improvement suggestions: Using Chrome the entries of the File Menu are
not readable The Bold and Italic buttons should change their state if the
selected text is bold or italic It would be nice if the size of a text field
can be changed by resizing the box

------
naugtur
I have taken a different route on that. Take a look:
<http://naugtur.github.com/builder4impress/>

------
lisperforlife
Seems like a poor fork of <http://tantaman.github.com/Strut/web/index.html>

------
blackdanube
There's also the commercial Imprys at <http://imprys.com/> for the iPad, which
is my creation.

------
ktavera
here's an early buggy dev version of an impress presentation generator i'm
working on. Lots of visual bugs and only works in Chrome right now (maybe
safari too).

<http://www.steplu.com/Designer/Index/1>

------
recthing
Seems impossible to type an S or O into the text boxes :/

------
asadotzler
"Best viewed in IE6!!" was some great times, wasn't it.

------
raymondduke
I like using Prezi.

